# My Story of IVF in RVH



## Fitzys (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Have been lurking in the shadows of this site for the past 2 years so thought it was about time I contributed something.  
I just wanted to share my story with you all in the hope that it helps. 

Started TTC when we got married in 2004, by then I was 36.  When nothing was happening after 2 years I decided to see the doctor, in hindsight I should have gone a lot sooner but for some mad reason I was under the impression that you had to be 'trying' for 2 years before referral.. Big Mistake given my age I would have been referred after 6 months.  GP initially told me to go away for the weekend, relax and its bound to happen, after I picked myself up off the floor   I insisted that she write me a referral letter there and then.  

We were seen at the RFC in October 06, hubby was fine and apparently so was i apart from the fact that i was rather overweight and the consultant had no problem in telling me straight that my weight was definitely not helping us to conceive.  So we were diagnosed with unexplained infertility, put on the private and NHS list and told to go away and lose some weight. 

May 2007 and 2 1/2 stone lighter we were called for our first go at IVF (private).. The medication was hard to take but I kept reminding myself that it would all be worth it in the end.  Had 9 eggs, only 2 healthy ones which were transfered and i couldn't believe it when we got a BFP..    Unfortunately, at our first scan they discovered I had a blighted ovum and the pregnancy was not viable.   This was awful but in a strange way comforting because it meant that I had actually managed to conceive.  Decided to let nature take its course and miscarried at 11weeks, it was horrendous but we had to remain positive.

Jan 2008 - second go at IVF - NHS - 5 eggs, 2 healthy - BFP again, beautiful healthy baby girl born Sept 08, no complications.  Cant say it was an easy pregnancy as I was terrified at every scan but thank god everything was fine.  

I have to say that every member of staff we came across at the RFC was just brilliant and made us feel as comfortable as possible.  My only issue with it is that who on earth thought of locating a fertility clinic beside the admissions reception to a maternity hospital.  How insensitive, it was awful walking past all those mums-to-be at every appointment.

I am now aged 41 and 23 weeks pregnant with baby no 2, concieved naturally (with a little help from an ovulation predictor test)  

I just wanted to share my story with you in the hope that it gives a little ray of hope to someone.  I know how awful this whole journey is and all I can say from my experience is stick to your guns, nobody knows your body/mind as well as you, take all the professional advice thats offered (even though its sometimes hard to stomach) and stay positive.

Good Luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Fitzys thank you for sharing your story with us all and congrats on being pg ,gives hope to us all.
Emma x


----------



## louise09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi fitzys 

Thank u for ur story.  It helps to read things like this.  I completley agree about were the clinic is located.  It hurts so much seeing pg women and new born babies when going for apps there.

Congrats and good luck with ur pg 
xxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

congrats on being pg and it was lovely reading your story and welcome to FF


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Fitsys like you i have only entered the IVF game quite late (i`m now 3 your story has given me hope that it can & will happen

 for sharing xx


----------



## molly777 (Jan 26, 2008)

fitsys, thanks for your lovely story and for giving me and all the girls hope, i just love happy stories....
best wishes hun in your pregnancy lol   M777


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

fitzys what a fab story thank you for sharin it with us


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

Congratulations on your pregnancy. I agree songly with what you are saying where the clinic is situated they should remove their waiting area.
Jilyhen


----------

